# Problems with swat

## Vlad

After emerging samba, and setting up xinetd to allow swat access, I run into this little problem (using lynx):

Alert!: Access without authorization denied -- retrying

Username for 'SWAT' at server 'localhost:901': 

I put in root

Password:

I put in my password...

                             401 Bad Authorization

   username or password incorrect

Anyone know a fix?

----------

## isaachanson

You need to add root as a samba user  - look in the "desktop configuration guide" on the gentoo website under "samba" and you will find your answer.

----------

